# 5.1 Speakers under 5k



## adikumar2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to buy 5.1 speakers ,my max budget is around 5k, my top priority is Deep Bass. I want to maximum amount of bass, I can compromise on other aspects. The bass should be able to handle very low frequencies and produce enormous bass.


----------



## Ugendar (Dec 2, 2010)

i think u can go with Creative basic one.....or navtech, genius..... navtech and genius , u will get within 3500/-


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 2, 2010)

logitech z540 or altec lansing.


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd suggest to shell out ~1k more and then go for Philips MMS460.
Priced ~5.7K at Nehru Palace, Delhi.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have checked out and compared all the option, now I'm confused b/w these three:
1.Creative inspire T6100
2.Logitech x540
3.Logitech z506

Can someone tell me which will be the best in terms of most bass and sound quality.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

T6100 - Skip
Between the x540 and z506, z506 is the newer version of x540.
Very good for the budget.

You will need a sound card with analog output I think.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you compare the sound quality of Z506 and X540, and tell me which one has better bass and quality.
As on specs Z506 is little higher but you can't just tell the sound quality by reading specs.Please compare these two in detail and tell me which is the best

X540 -
Total RMS power: 70 watts RMS 
Satellites: 45 watts RMS (2 x 7.4W front, 15.4W centre, 2 x 7.4W rear) 
Subwoofer: 25 watts RMS
Total peak power: 140 watts

Z506 -
Total RMS power: 75 watts RMS
Satellites: 48 watts RMS (2 x 8 W front, 16 W center, 2 x 8 W rear)
Subwoofer: 27 watts RMS
Total peak power: 150 watts


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 2, 2010)

I own a T6100.Its superb for 5.1 movies,games and music etc.The bass is slightly over powering but u can adjust the bass level in subwoofer to comfortable levels.Mid and high frequency sounds are crystal clear.There should not be any vibrating parts in your room because that will create noise due to heavy bass.

Its highly recommended to buy a dedicated sound card if you are in onboard audio.A 24bit basic one would do the purpose.Because when I used it in onboard audio I felt it unattractive.I bought a creative sound blaster 5.1 vx then I could see the difference.

If you have sound card go for T6200 @5k
If you dont, then go for T6100+souncard @4.5k or T6200+Soundcard @6k

This is my 2nd  Creative speaker system.The old one (inspire 4400) still works like a charm even after 5 years.I dont know about Z506 but I have seen other altec lansing and logitec speakers.From my experience its creative all the way.Even my mp3 player and headphone are creative - Creative Muvo T200 and EP 630


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

Z506 is just a little better than x540.
It has a remote, wal mountable, tweeters on the satelite speakers etc.

I don't know the techie details (wait for Desibond).


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

Z506 doesnt have any remote control,bass control is at back of woofers and volume, power button is on right front speaker and Z506 is also not wall mountable, although it has 2 left-right audio IN.
But i really dont care about any of these extra features or looks, I just want to know which one is best in sound quality and delivers MAXIMUM bass, Z506 o r X540 ???
pleas someone tell me this.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2010)

yes. Z-506 is definitely better than X-540 and I think it is a very good 5.1. Totally recommended


----------



## adikumar2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have decided to go for X540, can you tell me where will I be able to find X540 is Delhi, as you know that its out of production from around 2 months??
I tried 2-3 places but they didnt have it.

Z506 is also not having good reviews about its quality and it also cant handle deep bass, its subwoofer is also bit smaller, its not wall mountable, it has no remote control, bass control is back of subwoofer, I cant keep right front speaker on height as I has volume control and power button,tweeters are of no good give unnoticeable difference in sound quality,etc.
So u can see that Z506 is not a fair deal.It has many disadvantages as u can read above.
X540 will be very difficult to find now anywhere,as its completely out of production in india.I have tried many shops,but still its not available anywhere.
I'll search for X540 for next 1 week,if then also its unavailable then I have to buy some other coz i cant manage anymore without speakers.
What should i buy then if I cant find X540,what can be my 2nd option then, I'm now disappointed with Z506 so suggest some other thats as good as X540?


----------

